

Yahoo to open source s4, their real-time mapreduce project - ajessup
http://qr.ae/7WPr

======
snissn
<http://wiki.s4.io/Manual/S4Overview>

------
itsnotvalid
As pointed out in the question link, the git repo would be available at
<http://github.com/s4> in the near future.

------
sandGorgon
will this supersede hadoop ?

~~~
amock
No. This is complementary to Hadoop. Google's Percolator is a similar system
and they say that it's much less efficient. If you don't need continuously
updated data then Hadoop is a better choice.

